# Hedgehog Wheezing



## hedgehog6578 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi
Okay so I just got back from getting my new hedgehog. Shes one year old. The people I got her from kept her outside in a rabbit hutch. Well anyway I brought her home and fixed up her cage. I'm using a large sterlitite container with clean fleece at the bottom. I gave her fresh water and food also. 

Since shes been hone I noticed she was wheezing. It wasn't very labored or very loud. Shes seems to be acting like a normal hedgie though besides the wheezing. She walks around; goes into her house; rolls into a ball; eats and drinks water. Shes really a friendly hedgehog to. I'm wondering if her wheezing could have anything to do with her being outside. Should I be worried? Also she didn't have access to a wheel.

I gave her a bath with a mild baby shampoo and dried her well. I also treated her with revolution for mites just in case. I would appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She needs to go to the vet, as soon as you can get her there. Wheezing is usually a sign of an upper respiratory infection, and left untreated, it can lead to pneumonia and death. Depending on where the old owners live, it's NOT warm enough outside 100% of the time to let a hedgehog live outdoors. Even southern states and countries get under 70 degrees sometimes, at night or in cooler months, and a hedgehog can attempt hibernation. She probably got too cold at some point and developed a URI from not being kept in proper conditions. Glad you got her, to give her better care. Make sure she's being kept warm enough now, between 73 and 78 degrees, with the temperature staying as constant as you can. 

Also, just another note, baby shampoo isn't great for baths. They're generally pretty drying, and hedgies are already prone to dry skin. A lot of people on here like to use Aveeno oatmeal body wash, which is more moisturizing.


----------



## hedgehog6578 (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay thanks. Just curious what type of medicine is usually used to treat upper respitory infection. My vet isn't a hedgehog specialist and my other hedgies were the fitst ones he ever saw. I would like to know what medicine is used so I can tell him. Thanks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never experienced a URI with a hedgie, but if I remember correctly, Baytril is an antibiotic commonly mentioned with URIs. I'm sure someone with more experience will be able to weigh in on this soon though, like Kalandra or Nancy.


----------



## hedgehog6578 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks. I'm going to take her to the vet as soon as I can. Oh and thanks for the tip about bathing hedgies. Ill have to change it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Also, if you want to read up on other owners' experiences(like Kelsey, I've never personally had a hedgie with a URI), you can do a search (located upper right corner) for "URI" or "upper respiratory infection" or even "pneumonia" just to get a feel of other owners' experiences, as well as what their vet did. Baytril is the "go to" antibiotic, but there are also many antibiotics out there, and your vet might decide on something different. Because your vet might not know as much, it might be good to read up on this a bit more, so you can work with your vet to get your hedgie better. ^_^


----------



## hedgehog6578 (Jun 18, 2012)

Will do. Thanks. I'm just glad I got her before something really bad happened to her.


----------



## hedgehog6578 (Jun 18, 2012)

Also I have noticed that shes been licking her nose a lot. Does that mean anything at all? Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, that goes along with the URI, since her nose is probably runny. I'm also glad you got her when you did! She definitely needs and deserves a bit of TLC, and it sounds like she'll definitely get it now.  Keep us updated on her please!


----------



## hedgehog6578 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ill definitly do that. Shes running on her wheel now. Shes never been on one before. She seems to really like it. That's just terrible. A hedgie having to go for that long without a wheel.


----------

